# Holy SUMMER SQUASH, Batman!!



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

After a brief period of illness, the summer squash has rallied and is now producing more than a family of 6, their friends, neighbors and distant relatives can eat. 

I've tried casserole, breaded and fried slices, I canned some, froze some, stir fry...um I'm out of ideas. :help:


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm jealous! Mine was putting out like crazy so we gave away bags and bags of squash. Then we had a bad rainy spell and now all that's left is some brown dried leaves and 2 gallon bags of squash in the freezer. MILs squash is making but its going south real fast too. Everyone around here is singing the blues about squash and tomatoes going belly up. The only thing we've had great luck with this year is peas, beans, peppers, and cucumbers. Bumper year for cukes in my MILs garden.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> After a brief period of illness, the summer squash has rallied and is now producing more than a family of 6, their friends, neighbors and distant relatives can eat.
> 
> I've tried casserole, breaded and fried slices, I canned some, froze some, stir fry...um I'm out of ideas. :help:


cut some in 1/2 & give it to the chickens, they will thank you :beercheer:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I love zucchini (or other squash) loaf/muffins/bread. I like the kind with more squash than flour or sugar, nice and moist, then add some butter:factor10:
Squash soup can be good (it can also be bad).
Veggie stew or real stew. It can be added to a lot of things.

Summer squashes can be tough to deal with so we only grow so many, I do really love crooked neck though. Winter squashes on the other hand


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dehydrate them and then store in mylar bags. Later they can be reconstituted and used as needed.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We dehydrate them brushed with a little olive oil and salt. Better than any chips you can buy!


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

lazydaisy67 said:


> After a brief period of illness, the summer squash has rallied and is now producing more than a family of 6, their friends, neighbors and distant relatives can eat.
> 
> I've tried casserole, breaded and fried slices, I canned some, froze some, stir fry...um I'm out of ideas. :help:


I'm dehydrating them tomorrow.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

HEY! Didn't even think of that. I'll do that tomorrow. Tonight I put them in a venison pot pie. The kids didn't even know they were eating them.......mwahaha


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

This time of the year we have a "stir fry... of the veggies of the day". It is always a little different, as I never know what little extras I will have.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

My Mom would make stuffed squash when our plants yielded the real big ones. Mmmm....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nothing grew here this year to speak of. It has rained for 3 months. Only thing that survives it is weeds and grass that is too wet to mow.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I have a 6 ft tall tomato plant with no tomatoes, dead squash and zucinni, passable parsley, dying basil, and producing haberaro peppers. Too much rain and a lack of sun on my garden area. Boo! Worst growing year I've ever had. I will keep this year in mind as I prep.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

But it was the "best" year for corn that I can remember...

No loss without a gain ... 

Good year for this and bad year for that ... In general ... life.


----------

